# Engine pee problem.



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

Can you blow out the system with air or pressure washer? You would want to remove all possible hoses and flush all the ports the best you can. I use a piece of thick mono (200 lb) to try to clean it out. Check your thermostat as well to ensure it's not sticking due to gunk. Good luck


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thermostat is probably restricted


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Thanks. Will check. Didn't think of that.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Check all the "easy" things first... Good luck on sorting it out.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Installed a new impeller. While lower was off pulled thermostat and flushed engine with hose. Reassembled. Pees ok at startup, but gets weak as the revs goes up. Guess the next step is a new thermostat. Could I have done anything wrong with the empellor? Pretty straight forward and have done it before. Plus it seems to pump just fine at start up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Are your vanes folded the correct way?


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Replace the impeller and cup... cup gets worn and pressure/ flow suffers... I would replace the t-stat as well.. seen a lot of T-stats hung up this year.... don't forget to grease up all bolts....


----------



## RogueTribe (Apr 14, 2019)

Impellars can be put it upside down or with the vanes pointing wrong direction. I have done it wrong and it went bad after only a few hours. Check it and maybe replace it again. Keep this one as a spare incase you ever need one in a bind. 

I'd replace the thermostat but it may be working just fine, once it opens it sounds like your losing pressure. Just check that you dont have water leaking anywhere while running. There may not be a problem, if its peeing its usually fine. When it's not peeing at all you know you have a big problem. Does it have over temp alarms? If it does I would run it like normal and see if you notice anything. The way you are doing it now you have no load on the system. There are also a few different chemical/cleaners you can run through it.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Still not peeing right IMO. The stream still gets weaker as revs go up and the engine warms up. Have run it without thermostat on muffs and it does the same. We ran it Sunday under load, it pees but not like before. We did get a steady noise from the control unit one time and we shut it down, it was peeing at that point, just not like it used to. Took off cowling, engine felt very warm, not hot. Ran to a close oyster bar and fished for a while, maybe a half hour while motor cooled. Started it, still got noise. Fished some more, then got going again and no noise. Ran it like normal for awhile and the noise never returned.

A local outboard shop related that there is a grommet on the water tube right under the head that can suck in once engine gets warm thus restricting flow to the head. Above my pay grade.

Have read that vanes position correctly after rotation even if reversed. Different opinion from you all. Guess I could reverse and see what happens, although I thought I put on the way when disassembled. Also maybe just get a complete pump rebuild kit.

Getting frustrating, aren't boats fun. THanks for help. Wonder what Boatbrains might suggest??


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Take the powerhead off and see if the grommet is collapsed. You can get a gasket for about $5-7. Look up your motor on boats.net schematic and order what you need.
These little motors are pretty simple. Take photos and lay everything out in order as you remove it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Doxycycline and being more selective about my companionship took care of my pee problem.


----------

